# Need help finding front receiver for 2000 4Runner



## NCSrfsh (Nov 29, 2005)

For some reason no one makes a front receiver for this truck. Anyone have any suggestions?
Mark


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I think custom is about the only way to do it. I've got a 2002 4Runner myself and I've not been able to find a front hitch. However, if all you're looking to do is mount a front rod/cooler basket, Shooter can hook you up with dual receiver tubes mounted to the frame, and custom make you a basket to fit.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

try etrailer.com


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

fishinmama said:


> try etrailer.com


They do carry a good selection, but the quality isn't always that great. I got a front hitch for my Jeep and the receiver tube was welded on slightly crooked. It's enough to notice with a rack in it too. Not a huge deal, but somewhat annoying.


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

basstardo said:


> They do carry a good selection, but the quality isn't always that great. I got a front hitch for my Jeep and the receiver tube was welded on slightly crooked. It's enough to notice with a rack in it too. Not a huge deal, but somewhat annoying.



If that receiver bolts up on two sides....try shimming up with washers on the opposite side the tube is leaning to level it...if it's welded

Git'r done!!!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

might wanna try the Draw-tite website too


----------



## NCSrfsh (Nov 29, 2005)

[Shooter can hook you up with dual receiver tubes mounted to the frame, and custom make you a basket to fit.]
Who is Shooter?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

shooter is a moderator on these boards -- shoot him a pm -- he can make all sorts of good stuff!

www.pierandsurf.com/forum/member.php?u=14522


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

WURK2FISH said:


> If that receiver bolts up on two sides....try shimming up with washers on the opposite side the tube is leaning to level it...if it's welded
> 
> Git'r done!!!


The part where it bolts up is fine, it's the actual receiver part. It should be at a 90 degree angle to the rest of the hitch, but it's at about an 85 degree angle.  You get what you pay for I guess. It's a Curt brand hitch. Gets the job done, but it's still a minor annoyance.


----------

